# Pronunciation of "s + ch"



## alevtinka

I noticed that when the letter "s" plus "ch", the combination makes a "shch"-like sound, instead of "s + ch" that I thought it would be (((

e.g. счёт /shchot/, счастье /shchast'e/ ...


----------



## rusita preciosa

What is your question? (or is it a complaint? )

This was discussed here before.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1513759&highlight=%D1%89
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2050566&highlight=щ
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1776730&highlight=щ


----------



## alevtinka

I'm not sure about it ( I just sense it not being pronounced as "s + ch" way ...

I can handle the "shch" sound now, by prolonging the "ch" for a little while to get a "shch" effect )


----------



## gvozd

alevtinka said:


> I can handle the "shch" sound now, by prolonging the "ch" for a little while to get a "shch" effect )



No... Prolonged ch doesn't equal shch... Why don't you find a video on Youtube, for example? I can send you a link with a personal message, if you like.


----------



## rusita preciosa

alevtinka said:


> I'm not sure about it ( I just sense it not being pronounced as "s + ch" way ...


c+ч is pronounced as */щ**/ *in some cases (e.g. счёт, счастье)  

In other cases it is pronounced as */cч/ *(e.g. считывать, счищать)

I would look up the pronounciation every time you see a word with c+ч.


----------



## wonlon

rusita preciosa said:


> c+ч is pronounced as */щ**/ *in some cases (e.g. счёт, счастье)
> 
> In other cases it is pronounced as */cч/ *(e.g. считывать, счищать)
> 
> I would look up the pronounciation every time you see a word with c+ч.



Oh... I used to think that сч is invariably pronounced as */щ**/.*

But how do I know, for example, the word считать, one of my dictionary marks */щ**и/*, another (bigger) dictionary does not (it provides for счёт */щё/* though)??

Oh no....


----------



## wonlon

alevtinka said:


> I'm not sure about it ( I just sense it not being pronounced as "s + ch" way ...
> 
> I can handle the "shch" sound now, by prolonging the "ch" for a little while to get a "shch" effect )



I read some other textbook, it says Щ is pronounced as "[ʃ]."

*RUSSIAN: A Self-Teaching Guide (page 4)*

_But the second, the Russian *щ**, *is pronounced as *a soft [sh], which corresponds exactly to the English*. In the Petersburg pronunciation, however, the letter *щ* is pronounced with a further articulation as *[shch]*. This pronunciation is actively *discouraged *not only by the faculty of the Language Department of Moscow State University but also by teachers of Russian abroad, who find that students have a most difficult time with this letter. The sound itself occurs in English within a word (for instance, *question*) or between words (*fresh cheese*) but does not occur in initial position.
_
(4 sentences, 94 words; As I know quoting in this length doesn't violate the forum rule, please kindly delete the quote if I am wrong.)

Well, to correct the book, "question" is pronouned /kwe*s*tʃən/, not /*ʃ*tʃ/.


----------



## alevtinka

gvozd said:


> No... Prolonged ch doesn't equal shch... Why don't you find a video on Youtube, for example? I can send you a link with a personal message, if you like.



Thank you anyway gvozd ) I don't know how to describe the sense, but if articulation is not stopped after making a "ch", being prolonged for a long enough time, "shch" effect can be felt ) Just like we saying "fre*sh ch*eese" )

I can't describe the process exactly, but believe me I can make that sound )


----------



## wonlon

alevtinka said:


> I'm not sure about it ( I just sense it not being pronounced as "s + ch" way ...
> 
> I can handle the "shch" sound now, by prolonging the "ch" for a little while to get a "shch" effect )



If you wish, just take it as a soft "sh", like English, as my quote above says.


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> No... Prolonged ch doesn't equal shch... Why don't you find a video on Youtube, for example? I can send you a link with a personal message, if you like.


 Prolonged Russian ч without the initial stop is exactly щ. But it doesn't correspond exactly to the English [ʃ], just like the English ch isn't equal to the Russian ч. The Russian sounds are more palatalised - [ɕ].


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> Oh... I used to think that сч is invariably pronounced as */щ**/.*
> 
> But how do I know, for example, the word считать, one of my dictionary marks */щ**и/*, another (bigger) dictionary does not (it provides for счёт */щё/* though)??
> 
> Oh no....



There are two different verbs:
считать [щи...] - to count
считать [шчи...] - to compare with, to read data from a device


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> There are two different verbs:
> считать [щи...] - to count
> считать [шчи...] - to compare with, to read data from a device



Они и впрямь разные, но, если первый и вправду "щитать", второй я всегда слышал (и сам произношу) как "счи-".


----------



## ahvalj

wonlon said:


> _In the Petersburg pronunciation, however, the letter *щ* is pronounced with a further articulation as *[shch]*. This pronunciation is actively *discouraged *not only by the faculty of the Language Department of Moscow State University but also by teachers of Russian abroad, who find that students have a most difficult time with this letter_


It is a myth: in St. Petersburg «щ» is not pronounced as "shch" for more than 100 years. For my 36 years of living in SPB I have never ever heard anybody pronouncing it as "shch", in any word. This statement is another example of the troubles with the secondary literature, where the facts or statements, once having entered the circulation, get their own life and are repeated again and again regardless of the reality.


----------



## ahvalj

«Щ» is always pronounced as "ɕ:". «Сч» is pronounced the same when there is no clear morpheme boundary, i. e. when this initial «с» is not realized by the speaker as a part of a prefix («считать, счёт, отсчёт, подсчёт, расчёт, расчёска, счастье»), but it is pronounced as "ɕtɕ" when the prefix is transparent to the speaker («считывать»). Sometimes it may vary in the same words («расчёсывать, исчисление»). In suffixes «сч» and «зч» appear to be always «щ» («песчаный, переносчик, грузчик»).


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Они и впрямь разные, но, если первый и вправду "щитать", второй я всегда слышал (и сам произношу) как "счи-".



До вчерашнего дня я тоже уверенно бы ответил, что там счи-. Однако в словаре написано шчи-, и если прислушаться, то таки да.


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> _But the second, the Russian *щ**, *is pronounced as *a soft [sh]*_


_*
Or rather long soft ʃ.*_


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> До вчерашнего дня я тоже уверенно бы ответил, что там счи-. Однако в словаре написано шчи-, и если прислушаться, то таки да.


Маросейка, в каком словаре? У меня никак неполучается произнести "шчи" в слове "считать", получается произношение с ужасным акцентом. Как могли указать такое произношение в словаре, если звук [ш] относится к непарным твердым согласным?


----------



## Maroseika

Cловарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке.
Автор К. С. Горбачевич. 

Cчитать. 
В знач. «вести счёт, производить подсчёты» - произносится [щитать] (несов.). 
В знач. «читая, сличить, проверить какой-либо текст» - произносится [шчитать] (сов.).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> произносится [шчитать]


Редакторская недоработка. Конечно же, подразумевается «шьчитать».


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Редакторская недоработка. Конечно же, подразумевается «шьчитать».


Ну да, краткое щ. 
Но вряд ли недоработка, это же не научный словарь, а популярный.


----------



## gvozd

maroseika said:


> cчитать.
> В знач. «вести счёт, производить подсчёты» - произносится [щитать] (несов.).
> В знач. «читая, сличить, проверить какой-либо текст» - произносится [*шч*итать] (сов.).



Пипец какой-то, у меня скоро раздвоение личности начнется, по мере дальнейшего чтения этого форума. Такое ошчушчение, что я живу не в России, а на Луне.
P.s. Сей выхлоп не есть призыв к дальнейшему обсуждению


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Пипец какой-то, у меня скоро раздвоение личности начнется, по мере дальнейшего чтения этого форума. Такое ошчушчение, что я живу не в России, а на Луне.
> P.s. Сей выхлоп не есть призыв к дальнейшему обсуждению



Я тоже люблю узнавать что-то новое.


----------



## ahvalj

gvozd said:


> Пипец какой-то, у меня скоро раздвоение личности начнется, по мере дальнейшего чтения этого форума. Такое ошчушчение, что я живу не в России, а на Луне.
> P.s. Сей выхлоп не есть призыв к дальнейшему обсуждению


«Считайте про себя»/«считайте данные с прибора». Первое всегда произносится как «щ», второе — и как «щч», и как «щ».


----------



## morzh

По-моему, автор попросту неправ. Я попросту ни разу не слыхал "ш" в считывать, и это при том, что я работал в софтверном Акад. институте, где народ был отовсюду, и слово было крайне популярным - его можно было услышать по несколько раз на дню.
Причем "с" явно намеренно выделяется.

Мне кажется, автор написал это, явно не имея достаточного опыта слушания этого слова.


----------



## ahvalj

ОК, есть три регистра произношения в этом и подобных словах: при самом тщательном действительно можно слышать «сч», при несколько более небрежном будет «щч», и при самом небрежном — просто «щ». Сам я обычно в подобных словах произношу «щч».


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> ОК, есть три регистра произношения в этом и подобных словах: при самом тщательном действительно можно слышать «сч», при несколько более небрежном будет «щч», и при самом небрежном — просто «щ». Сам я обычно в подобных словах произношу «щч».



If you pronounce it as such, you will get the word "считать" in the sense of "to count". It is obvious to everyone here, I think, that "считать" in the sense of "to read (data, text)", from "считывать", pronounced differently. I personally heard it as "с-ч-итать" 100% of the time. And I can honestly claim some quite a copious volume of hearing that, due to my professional life.


----------



## ahvalj

No, «считать» as "to count" is «щитать», while «считать» as "read out" is «щчитать». [ɕ:] versus [ɕtɕ].


----------



## morzh

You'd be the first ever I've heard that pronunciation from


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> You'd be the first ever I've heard that pronunciation from


So, now you'll now how to do it right...


----------



## ahvalj

Кстати, о происхождении петербургского «шч» — как мне эта история представляется. В русском языке от начала письменного периода и до века восемнадцатого «щ» произносился как «шч». Такое произношение до сих пор сохраняется в нормативном украинском (с поправкой на полутвёрдость тамошнего «ч») и нормативном белорусском (с поправкой на полную твёрдость тамошнего «ч»). В последние несколько веков смычка в «ч» в этом сочетании начала понемногу исчезать (ср. обсуждаемый выше аналогичный процесс в новом «сч»), причём, как обычно, не одновременно в разных местностях. В Москве она, очевидно, исчезла раньше, так что ко второй половине xix века, когда отечественные исследователи наконец-то озадачились исследованием родного языка, в Москве в образованных слоях нормой было уже «шьшь», тогда как в Петербурге — всё ещё прежнее «шьч». Так это и вошло в сводки и учебники. Как это обычно бывает с книжной культурой с древнеегипетских времён, написанное зажило своей жизнью, и поколения студентов одно за одним усваивали, что подобное произношение представляет собой одну из особенностей петербургской речи. Между тем, переход «шьч» > «шьшь» к началу двадцатого века добрался и до Петербурга, но, как это водится, остался незамеченным образованческой общественностью. «Если доктор сказал в морг, значит в морг» — какое там наблюдение за живым произношением! Прошло ещё сто лет, и авторы один за другим продолжают переписывать параграфы друг у друга, как будто речь идёт о каких-то невоспроизводимых наблюдениях речи племени в джунглях Амазонки...


----------



## gvozd

ahvalj said:


> Так это и вошло в сводки и учебники. Как это обычно бывает с книжной культурой с древнеегипетских времён, написанное зажило своей жизнью, и поколения студентов одно за одним усваивали, что подобное произношение представляет собой одну из особенностей петербургской речи.



Ага, и в Питере небось по-прежнему говорят русскай, питерскай, московскай, булошная...


----------



## ahvalj

gvozd said:


> Ага, и в Питере небось по-прежнему говорят русскай, питерскай, московскай, булошная...


Это как раз было характерно для Москвы xix века. При этом «ской» — это сохранение древнего произношения («ский» пришло из письменного языка), а «шн», наоборот, новообразование.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> If you pronounce it as such, you will get the word "считать" in the sense of "to count".



No, the difference is in the length of the sound. It is long in считать - to count, and it is normal in считать - to read.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Это как раз было характерно для Москвы xix века. При этом «ской» — это сохранение древнего произношения («ский» пришло из письменного языка), а «шн», наоборот, новообразование.


А театральное -скый?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> А театральное -скый?


Это совсем искусственное — видимо, «ской» казалось слишком разговорным. Дело в том, что в русском языке ер никогда в «ы» не переходил, он у нас так и остался гласным заднего ряда и дал в сильной позиции «о», поэтому «-скъи» дало «-скои» и далее «-ской».


----------



## morzh

-ской обычно сохранялось там, где ударение на него падало.

ПсковскОй
ТверскОй
МоскОвский
БарЯтинский
МилослАвский


----------



## ahvalj

В народном языке оно сохранялось всегда, просто под церковнославянским влиянием обычно писали «-ый/-ий», поэтому в литературном языке утвердилось именно такое произношение.


----------



## ahvalj

Это, собственно, та же история, что и с «булочной», «шаганием» итп.: народные (московские, по крайней мере) новообразования «булошная», «шыгать» по мере распространения грамотности были вытеснены прежним произношением, отражённым в традиционном написании.


----------



## morzh

А как это увязывается с "бордюр / поребрик"?


----------



## ahvalj

Не замахивайтесь на святое!


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Это совсем искусственное — видимо, «ской» казалось слишком разговорным. Дело в том, что в русском языке ер никогда в «ы» не переходил, он у нас так и остался гласным заднего ряда и дал в сильной позиции «о», поэтому «-скъи» дало «-скои» и далее «-ской».



_скый произносится вместо -ский, а не -ской.


----------



## ahvalj

maroseika said:


> _скый произносится вместо -ский, а не -ской.


Да, но это теперешнее «-ский». В русском народном языке (во владимиро-суздальских диалектах) все сильные «ъ» перешли в «о», поэтому, в частности, прежнее «-скъи» дало «-ской». Произносилось это «-ской» по общим правилам и совпадало с омонимичным окончанием в косвенных падежах женского рода («московской боярин», «московской боярыни»). В письменном языке это окончание в основном писалось по церковнославянскому образцу: во всех прочих славянских языках «-ъи» давало «-ый» (с дальнейшим расхождением по языкам), в том числе — в обоих языках, влиявших на русский церковнославянский — в болгарском и в украинском. Со словами на большинство твёрдых согласных проблем не было: «-ый» не настолько отличается от редуцированного звука в безударном «-ой», а вот после «к/г/х» возникали сложности, поскольку в русском после этих согласных «ы» ещё в позднедревнерусский период перешло в «и», что отражается и в русском церковнославянском. Получалось, что народный язык имел «боярской, убогой, тихой», а письменный — «боярский, убогий, тихий», вполне различавшиеся в произношении и согласным, и гласным. Я думаю, что старомосковское «боярскый, убогый, тихый» было некоторым компромиссом в языке образованных людей между обоими вариантами — в повседневной жизни они слышали и говорили «-ой», а формальная речь и письмо требовали «-ий». Кстати, мы тут как-то обсуждали давнее написание «Финской заливъ» — в xviii и xix веках были попытки провести «-ой» и в орфографию.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> А театральное -скый?


Мне тут подумалось, что в Петербурге этого произношения как факта системы по-видимому вообще не было: Пушкин рифмует «француз убогой — моралью строгой».


----------



## Lorenc

I'd like to re-open this thread to ask the following question.
Consider the parts in bold in the following fragments:
1. я сижу́ *с ч*а́шкой ко́фе
2. *с ч*его́ начнём?
3. бу́ргер *с ч*и́псами
4. одни́ голубы́е с бе́лым, одни́ кра́сные *с ч*ёрным
5. че́ре*з Ч*е́стер течёт река́ "Ди"

What kind of sound changes (assimilation, coalescence) are likely to take place?
Could inter-word 'сч' and 'зч' clusters fully coalesce into щ? Or perhaps such clusters could lead to [ɕt͜ɕ] (i.e., be pronounced similarly to Polish ść)? How about 'сьч'  ?


----------



## Sobakus

Since prefixes and prepositions are phonetically equivalent, the same happens as described in #14 and #25. In my speech [ɕt͜ɕ] regularly appears in all the words apart from the most frequent one, с чего́, where [ɕː] is the least marked variant to me. [sʲt͜ɕ] would be the carefully articulated speech variant for all of these words, and I actually seem to prefer it to [ɕt͜ɕ] in с чего́ with its normal [ɕː], because if you're going to carefully articulate it, you might as well do it right. [ɕː] outside of с чего́ sounds slurred to me - not to say that one doesn't regularly encounter it.

I wanted to extend this behaviour also to other word boundaries, but for instance нос ча́йника sounds too close to нож unless one articulates a clear [s] or [sʲ] there; albeit I don't mind it in би́знес-чай.


----------



## Sobakus

Now I think that stress might be involved here as well: с чего́ [ɕː] :: с че́м [ɕt͜ɕ]. Another complication is that a very similar outcome occurs for -сть: часть ча́я [ɕtʲːɕ]. As far as I can tell, the only difference between that and час ча́я is the length of the stop part of the affricate (I would assimilate час unlike нос). Even the unassimilated pronunciation results in [sʲtʲːɕ], and when [sʲ] is clearly pronounced, it sounds lengthened, which is a possible realisation of часть [t͜ɕasʲː], especially before consonants, and will probably be interpreted as that instead of час.

With that in mind I'd now say that [st͜ɕ], with a non-palatalised s, is the preferred variant in careful speech. Note that even this is only careful, without sounding artificial.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Now I think that stress might be involved here as well: с чего́ [ɕː] :: с че́м [ɕt͜ɕ].


My own speech seems particularly prone to dropping the stop in this kind of positions, so in a non-emphatic context I will likely pronounce "с чем" as [ɕːɛm] as well.


----------

